# Egg sandwich



## danbuter (Jan 7, 2012)

This is the egg sandwich that I came up with, and that I prefer. Nothing fancy, but I think it tastes great.

3 eggs
oil
2 slices bread
garlic
salt
pepper
miracle whip
frying pan and spatula

Put 3 eggs in bowl and whip them until it's mostly yellow.
Put a frying pan on over medium heat.
While the pan is heating up, toast the bread. I lightly toast it, so it's not brown. Just to give the bread some crispness. Put miracle whip on the toasted bread.
Put some oil in the pan. Add the eggs. 
Add salt, pepper, and garlic to taste.
Allow eggs to cook (around one minute). Once they are mostly solid, flip them. Let them sit another 30 seconds or so. Check to make sure the eggs are solid, not runny.
Take eggs out of pan and put them on the toast. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2012)

I was with ya until I saw the Miracle Whip, make mine catsup or ketchup!

I used to live on similar sandwiches when I had my first apartment and needed to save my money for important things like alcohol!  

Great stuff!


----------



## vitauta (Jan 7, 2012)

yup.  your egg sandwich suggestion instantly appealed to me.  i just finished making and eating a three egg sandwich--yum and thank you.  but i did have to do that ketchup-for-miracle whip substitution, too....  try it yourself once!


----------



## Merlot (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know why but I have to fry my eggs in butter vs oil.  I will also pass on the miracle whip, im a mayo kind of gal   Love egg sandwiches, makes me want one.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

I have one problem with sandwiches, I don't like bread. I like to make it, I just don't like to eat it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

butter, egg, mayo


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2012)

Bacon Grease, Fried Egg(s), Dukes Mayonnaise, Ketchup,  A Shot or Two of Hot Sauce, Black pepper!


----------



## danbuter (Jan 7, 2012)

For those of you who haven't tried it, miracle whip or mayo are both great on eggs. So is ketchup, though.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 7, 2012)

You just described my hangover cure of choice. =)~ I don't eat them often, but when I do, absolutely nothing hits the spot like one of these.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2012)

You had me at 3 eggs on one sandwich...


----------



## jabbur (Jan 7, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> Bacon Grease, Fried Egg(s), Dukes Mayonnaise, Ketchup,  A Shot or Two of Hot Sauce, Black pepper!



That's my fried egg sandwich except I add a slice of American cheese instead of the hot sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 7, 2012)

Whole wheat bread, toasted and buttered, 2 eggs, over-easy with runny yolks, 2 slices American Cheese, 1 thin, bread sized pattie of breakfast sausage, a thin layer of Helman's Mayo.  Once in a while, I'll change up for ketchup.  If you add fried potato slices to this sandwich, it has to have ketchup.  Now that's a meal made to be eaten with napkins.

Ever try a perfectly coddled egg on a toasted English Muffin, with American Cheese and bacon, or sausage pattie?  An open -faced sandwich that has now equal, that's what it is.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## NYBrit (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds good.  All that's missing is the bacon!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2012)

No tomato????


----------



## Addie (Jul 22, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to eat sandwiches all the time. I don't remember when I started disliking bread. I will eat whole wheat, oatmeal, or rye bread. But usually just a few slices out of a whole loaf. I have to get my act together and keep the bread in the freezer. Then I can take just a couple of slices when I want a sandwich. They thaw out in a matter of minutes. By the time I would have the eggs cook, the bread would be ready for me. But first I need to get the freezer in order. Right now it is a mess. When I was fixing the meats from my last shopping trip, I was just tossing the sealed packets in helter skelter. No room for even my breath. 
I know what I have to do. I just have to get off my lazy butt and do it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

*French Style Omelette On French Baguette*

 Buon Giorno,

Once in awhile I prepare a French style Omelette with snipped chives and place it on a half of French Baguette, with Proscuitto di Parma and a drizzle of green peppercorn mustard, Field Greens, Rucola, or Arugula and Sliced Cherry tomatoes ...

Have a lovely Sunday,
Ciao. Margi.


----------

